# ci rifaremo



## Schenker

Hola, el contexto:

"...ci rifaremo l'anno prossimo"


----------



## irene.acler

Hola.
Mm, "rifarsi" significa que el sujeto hará una cosa, que todavía no ha hecho hasta ahora, en futuro para recuperar..
Si nos das más contexto es mejor..


----------



## Schenker

"La Champions? Un peccato essere usciti, ci rifaremo l'anno prossimo"


----------



## heidita

Una pena estar fuera. Ya lo haremos/ya estaremos el año que viene.


----------



## irene.acler

Ya lo ha dicho heidita, eso es.


----------



## Schenker

En este caso es "ya estaremos..." porque "ya lo haremos" no tendría sentido (¿haremos que?) ¿o me equivoco?


----------



## heidita

No me parece descabellado _haremos_; podría referirse al hecho de estar, al festejo que se arma...

Si no _estaremos_. A tu elección.


----------



## irene.acler

Probablemente se refiere a la Champions, a jugar: ya jugaremos el año que viene.


----------



## heidita

irene.acler said:


> Probablemente se refiere a la Champions, a jugar: ya jugaremos el año que viene.


 
Hola irene: Yo creo que no. Se refiere seguramente a la celebración de la _Champions League_, y que ellos están fuera para las fechas señaladas, cosa que sería para mi joya un contratiempo insalvable. 

Si fuera"jugaremos" tendría que ser un jugador de futbol quien lo dice. Me parece poco probable.


----------



## Schenker

heidita said:


> Hola irene: Yo creo que no. Se refiere seguramente a la celebración de la _Champions League_, y que ellos están fuera para las fechas señaladas, cosa que sería para mi joya un contratiempo insalvable.
> 
> Si fuera"jugaremos" tendría que ser un jugador de futbol quien lo dice. Me parece poco probable.


 
El que lo dice es Mancini, el entrenador, por lo tanto creo que Irene tiene razón.


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente..por lo general esas cosas las dicen los entrenadores, o los jugadores mismos.


----------



## Gianma

irene.acler said:


> Probablemente se refiere a la Champions, a jugar: ya jugaremos el año que viene.



Creo que hablan los jugadores del equipo del Inter de Milán, en este caso.
Y el sentido es:esta temporada estamos fuera, pero ganaremo la liga de campeones el año que viene.

¡Ojala!


----------



## heidita

Schenker said:


> El que lo dice es Mancini, el entrenador, por lo tanto creo que Irene tiene razón.


 
Pero bueno!!!! Así cualquiera, con contexto!!!!! Claro que tiene razón.


----------



## Gianma

heidita said:


> Pero bueno!!!! Así cualquiera, con contexto!!!!! Claro que tiene razón.



Ah, vale. Es el Mancio que habla.


----------



## Schenker

Gianma said:


> Creo que hablan los jugadores del equipo del Inter de Milán, en este caso.
> Y el sentido es:esta temporada estamos fuera, pero ganaremo la liga de campeones el año que viene.
> 
> ¡Ojala! nunca, hehehe


 
Bueno, pero entonces el sentido es "jugaremos el año que viene" "ganaremos el año que viene", pero la traducción _absolutamente_ literal cual es al final?


----------



## pumy

Aquí en España los aficionados solemos decir "jugamos la Champions", "ganamos el Mundial", "perdemos contra el Bayern "... aunque no seamo jugadores.


----------



## Gianma

Schenker said:


> Bueno, pero entonces el sentido es "jugaremos el año que viene" "ganaremos el año que viene", pero la traducción _absolutamente_ literal cual es al final?



¿podría ser "nos compensaremos"?


----------



## karunavera

Aunque no conozco bien el futbol, pero el italiano si, creo que el sentido es:".....el año que viene jugaremos mejor (y puede que venzamos!).


----------

